# Filing for Divorce questions



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok, so I am going to be filing for divorce. My wife needs a job so she can move out, pay half of the incurred debt, and half the soon to be incurred child care expenses. I want to file so we can get the "cooling off" period started. Can i change the paperwork when she gets a joB?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

You must ask a lawyer.


----------

